
How to transition to remote work in a hurry - mikeknoop
https://twitter.com/wadefoster/status/1237789749709959168
======
thechhaya
Ive read all the blog posts coming out on this and most of them only emphasize
problems that their own product solves. Except one or two. Thinking this might
help - [https://jamm.app/en/how-to-guide-to-owning-remote-
work/](https://jamm.app/en/how-to-guide-to-owning-remote-work/)

